# A Tribute to John Williams for the Guitar



## JohnHuldt (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey guys. 

This is a little bit different but I figured you movie buffs might get a kick out of it. I've arranged a bunch of my favorite J W themes for the guitar, in a somewhat mad labor of love. Would love to hear your comments and thoughts on it  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxLxtJdYli0


----------



## Lex (Jun 8, 2015)

Cool cool!

alex


----------



## AndyV (Jun 9, 2015)

I didn't know what to expect, but that was amazing! I can't imagine the work that went into it. You have some serious guitar chops as well. Thanks for sharing.

Andy


----------



## zolhof (Jun 9, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful! Well done, my friend.

The Jaws face :x


----------



## Madrigal (Jun 9, 2015)

Amazing job! There are some pretty tricky parts that you've arranged perfectly for guitar. o-[][]-o


----------



## Priscilla Hernandez (Aug 12, 2015)

Aw that's insanely cool . I play some instruments but I had never tried guitar and I got mine last Xmas and I'm barely a newbie, your video is inspiring (a little bit discouraging at my actual lack of skills too) hahah  loved it. thumgs up!


----------



## wst3 (Aug 12, 2015)

as a fellow guitar player (and a fellow fan of Larrivee guitars) I tip my hat! That is a very clever arrangement, played well. I will probably try to nick some of those bits, I'm really impressed.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Aug 12, 2015)

Love it! Jurassic Park was quite sublime!


----------

